# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Ar kādu programmu ir visvienkāršāk ...

## signesss

Ar kādu programmu ir visvienkāršāk uzrakstīt kādu programmu AVR ukontrolieriem???

----------


## karloslv

notepad.exe

----------


## dmd

notepad2.exe 

līniju skaitīšana un citas patīkamas lietas.

----------


## karloslv

Jautājums, kas kuram ir vienkāršāk - askētiska vide, kurā netraucē līniju numuri (bieži nācies tos izmantot kopš BK-0010 laikiem?), vai krāsaini vizuļi. Es tikai tā, pamuldu, pats arī izmantoju spīzduļus.

----------


## Vinchi

Programmers notepad, vai AVR studio.

----------


## dmd

karloslv, tā nesaki gan. katru reizi, kā kautkas krešojas ar paziņojumu "in line xxx" parastā notepad lietotājs nopūšas  ::

----------


## Velko

> karloslv, tā nesaki gan. katru reizi, kā kautkas krešojas ar paziņojumu "in line xxx" parastā notepad lietotājs nopūšas


 Tik traki nav - arī parastajam Notepad (vismaz WinXP) ir Edit->Go To (Ctrl+G) fīča.

Piemetīšu arī savu versiju - GNU Emacs  ::

----------


## dmd

emacs ir mēsls. vi ir spēks   ::  

/es protams jokojos, bet nevarēju atturēties  ::

----------


## karloslv

> karloslv, tā nesaki gan. katru reizi, kā kautkas krešojas ar paziņojumu "in line xxx" parastā notepad lietotājs nopūšas


 Vot neesmu gan redzējis, ka AVR kādreiz tā krešotos  :: 

Ievērojiet, ka jautājums nemaz nebija, kāds redaktors ir visforšākais, viskrutākais, visērtākais u.tml., bet gan par "visvienkāršāk uzrakstīt". Turklāt pat ne vienkārši programmu, bet AVR.

----------

